# Looking for good sway bar endlinks



## tylenoljones (Jul 11, 2013)

I heard that Pedders and Whiteline make the best endlinks for sway bars, but I just can't seem to find a set of rear sway bar end links. does anybody know where I can find them? I would like to avoid anything as weak as the stock endlinks because I hear that they will bend if you have aftermarket sway bars.


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

Hendrix racing. they are a sponsor on ls1gto.com


----------



## Steamwalker (Mar 9, 2012)

I haven't heard of rear sway bar endlinks failing. You should be fine with stock. You can replace your bushings if you'd like. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

I've run stock rear endlinks with a Hotchkis sway set to med-stiff for 6-7 years with no issue. There's better stuff to spend money on IMHO


----------



## leeklm (Mar 11, 2012)

Endlinks with the blue poly bushings from napa are pretty decent and a good price.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

I didn't want to start another thread.

My aftermarket Addco front sway bar is rubbing against the radius rod.

I was told by the mechanic that since I lowered my GTO 1 - 1.5" and installed a 1.25" thick front sway bar I should install my OEM end links with shorter ones.

I've sent an email to Whiteline and no response.

I did a search and the same part number pulls up 2 different images.

The "nicer" looking end links looks like the ones that 5th gen Camaro uses.

W22772 | eBay

Could I use the 5th Gen Camaro end links?

Any thoughts?

I'm open to other brand end links that are shorter.


----------



## 1965goat (Sep 8, 2014)

hotchkins is a great way to go


----------



## Steamwalker (Mar 9, 2012)

Rubbing on one side or both? If one side, could be your swaybar isn't properly aligned.


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

Steamwalker said:


> Rubbing on one side or both? If one side, could be your swaybar isn't properly aligned.


Both sides are rubbing. I am guessing that it's from the sway bar sliding side to side.

Anyone else having this issue?


----------

